# Offset Advice



## 62veedub (Apr 4, 2022)

Hey!

I purchased an MES 40 a couple of years ago and have been having a great time with it.  I think im ready to try an offset smoker now though.

I will need to be able to cook for 4 to 20 people, and my budget was intended to be around $3000, but with high steel prices and shipping costs, my budget has crept up to $4000.

I have been looking at the Yoder Wichita, and the Lang 48Patio.  I also looked at the KAT 48 x 24, and the LSG 24 x 48, but they’re cost with the shipping is above the budget.

I tried to find local builders here in Arizona, but didn’t come up with much.

The Yoder I can get locally and have in June, the Lang is about 5 months out.  Shipping is a concern because I hate waiting for product and then it showing up damaged, then having to deal with freight claims.  Yuck!

Has anyone purchased a Yoder recently?  I’m wondering if they fixed the draft issue, and if there are any other complaints.

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## MadMax281 (Apr 4, 2022)

Why not go with the 20" series from Lone Star Grillz? I have the 20x36 and it can hold a bit of food. They cost less than the 24" series. You won't be disappointed if you went with either. The 20" do not need tuning plates like the 24" do for what it's worth.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Apr 4, 2022)

I owned a Lang 48 patio 10 years ago or so..Absolutely a great smoker.I  have also owned a LSG vertical cabinet and they are very well built..I'm sure someone with Yoder experience will be along to answer your question..I would be happy with any of the 4 you mentioned.


----------



## culpepersmoke (Apr 4, 2022)

You might want to take a look at the HBT patio smokers.




__





						Patio Models | hbtsmokers
					






					www.hbtsmokers.com


----------



## 62veedub (Apr 5, 2022)

Thanks for the info guys, I appreciate it!


----------



## Heart of Dixie (Apr 6, 2022)

The Shirley Fabrication Patio Model with cabinet doors is around $2700. Lead time when I ordered mine was 4 to 5 weeks. Any customizing will add a year or 2.


----------



## daspyknows (Apr 6, 2022)

I have a Horizon Marshall and very happy with it.  Within your budget with shipping depending on bells and whistles.









						24" Marshal Smoker (*Price does not include Freight Charges. Please contact us for shipping estimate.) — Horizon Smokers
					

The 24" RD Marshal is a larger version of the most popular smoker in our lineup. It has a 48" long Cooking Chamber & 24" long Firebox. We've added a counterweight to help lighten the cooking chamber door and an extra thermometer to help monitor the temperature in the different




					www.horizonbbqsmokers.com


----------



## 62veedub (Apr 7, 2022)

Well, I ended up ordering the LSG 24 x 48!
He had a 12 month no interest loan program. So I didn’t even have to dig into the hobby savings account.
Now, there is just the dreaded wait!

Thanks for the info though!


----------

